# White German Shepherds



## MKNC2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my lovely dog Oz. He is 12 months old. Does anyone else out there have a white German Shepherd? 

Pictures welcome.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome boy!
Best wishes!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful dog.
I haven't seen many white shepherds at the dog parks. I did see three last week at Marymoor with the same girl (A giant dog park up here in Seattle). Their was a lot (12-15) of shepherds today at saindpoint dog park(large dog park), but no whites or blacks.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

My pup's dad was white. Hes slowly but surely turning more and more white. Hes 19 weeks today. He has a picture thread a few away from yours. 

Oz, is very handsome. Very good looking dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

TOTAL BEAUTIES!!!!

Someone near me owns a White GSD.lol. He is my black GSDs twin!


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Two weeks and counting I will be a proud owner of a white pup! I am so excited. Beautiful dog!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we have a sweet white boy named caesar, we call him "c" or c-monster, rescued when his time was getting short, thanks to the urgent section of this board. surprisingly enough, he is registered...his registration slip came with him when we picked him up from animal control. i don't know how to post pictures, but he has a blog where you can see his whole story. he is just a bit older than your boy, and is recovering from some pretty serious surgery to repair a torn acl and meniscus (knee), which he did while playing too hard chasing his ball. 

you can see him here:

CAESAR III 

your boy oz is just beautiful, has the same black "eyeliner" that the c-monster has. welcome to the board!


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

We rescued a female WGSD. We were told she's registered but the people never turned in the papers & do not respond to the rescue groups calls.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

When I first came to the states my room mate and his girlfriend had rescued a white shepherd from the shelter They called her Molly. Oz is gorgeous


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful pup!!!

I've always loved the WGSDs, but must admit I love them all regardless of color. I've had 8 whites - got my first, Tasha, in 1973 and have never wanted any other breed of dog since then. 

If you would like to see pictures, click on the link below my signature - you can see Faith in THE HOOLIGAN'S ALBUM and the rest of them are in the MY BRIDGE KIDS album.


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Oz is a gorgeous dog! I've owned 2 WGSDs now, my first was a female we got as a pup and my second is my current 9 year old boy Apollo. They are such great companions, like any GSD is!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hi I'm new here. I have a 16 week old female white Shepard. She's not registered and the couple I got her from said that she's a "White American Shepard". From what I read it seems as the White German Shepard people started their own registry. I also have 2 Shiloh Shepards 7 years old & 6 years old. I have hoping to find a site that has a lot of activity. I want to do more than basic obedience with this girl, she's very energenic. I was thinking about agility.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

kiya said:


> Hi I'm new here. I have a 16 week old female white Shepard. She's not registered and the couple I got her from said that she's a "White American Shepard". From what I read it seems as the White German Shepard people started their own registry.


Some breeders will breed/show their white GSDs as a seperate breed, the White Shepherd or American White Shepherd. Other breeders of white GSDs only breed/show their dogs as German Shepherds. The AKC only recognizes the German Shepherd (white is an allowed color for registration). Most White Shepherds are AKC registered as German Shepherds.

UKC allows registration as a German Shepherd (color white) or as a White Shepherd. Then there are clubs for both White Shepherds and White German Shepherds that put on shows. There are different breed standards for the two groups of dogs.

My white GSDs are all German Shepherds and that's the way a lot of people go. But there are also those who promote them as a seperate breed. 

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes I have a WGS His name is Chewy he is 8mo old. Nice looking boy there!!


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

Daphne loves picture time.


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I got my boy Champ Saturday. He's 6 weeks old. Will post picture soon.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hanniel said:


> Yes, I got my boy Champ Saturday. He's 6 weeks old. Will post picture soon.


6 weeks! Why so early?

Anyways, I am not starting to want a white GSD.lol.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

I've got a 13 year old WGSD and she's the best dog ever, was sort of worried when I signed up here that whites wouldn't be accepted, but I was wrong!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

White GSD's are still GSD's!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> White GSD's are still GSD's!


They sure are!! 100%!lol


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> 6 weeks! Why so early?
> 
> Anyways, I am not starting to want a white GSD.lol.



No reason, I drove to pick him up so I didn't have to wait til 8 weeks. 8 Weeks is required by the airports for flight.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hanniel said:


> No reason, I drove to pick him up so I didn't have to wait til 8 weeks. 8 Weeks is required by the airports for flight.


No its not just for airports it is required by some states that any puppy be sent to its new home at weeks. A responsible breeder wouldn't let the puppy buyer come pick up their puppy at 6 weeks. Its not right. I don't where you got your puppy but it doesn't seem ethical to just let the puppy go at 6 weeks.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

here in illinois it is illegal to let a pup go b4 it is 8 weeks of age...


----------



## nj0728 (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Welcome to the white shepherd family!


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No its not just for airports it is required by some states that any puppy be sent to its new home at weeks. A responsible breeder wouldn't let the puppy buyer come pick up their puppy at 6 weeks. Its not right. I don't where you got your puppy but it doesn't seem ethical to just let the puppy go at 6 weeks.



Yeah, I just learned of this. All I know is there were only two pups in the litter and a buyer backed out so I was notified and accepted the offer. We'll see how this plays out. If there is anything I sure look for because of this then I'd appreciate the information, I'm not worried about socialization, we have another pup here as well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hanniel said:


> Yeah, I just learned of this. All I know is there were only two pups in the litter and a buyer backed out so I was notified and accepted the offer. We'll see how this plays out. If there is anything I sure look for because of this then I'd appreciate the information, I'm not worried about socialization, we have another pup here as well.


There is more to socialization than just being around another dog. When your pup is old enough you need to take him out to see/smell/hear different things, walk on different surfaces, meet people, meet safe dogs, meet people wearing different things (coats,hats, facial hair, glasses...)

How old is your other pup? THere are a lot of threads on here about raising 2 pups at once

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5364-two-7-week-old-brothers-food-amount.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...basic/134698-questions-training-two-pups.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/134583-getting-two-gsds-very-soon-help.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/130965-raising-two-pups-once.html

Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting


----------



## Hanniel (Apr 18, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> There is more to socialization than just being around another dog. When your pup is old enough you need to take him out to see/smell/hear different things, walk on different surfaces, meet people, meet safe dogs, meet people wearing different things (coats,hats, facial hair, glasses...)
> 
> How old is your other pup? THere are a lot of threads on here about raising 2 pups at once
> 
> ...




I'm aware of the socialization stuff, I just wasn't aware of the 6 weeks old thing. My pup is 8 weeks now. I do appreciate the info on the raising two pups though. I'll look around for that. We have a dog park here so I'll be going there plus there are training classes with other dogs too.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

I didn't realize that so many members had white GSDs. That is wonderful and welcome to our site. This group has so many well meaning and knowledgeable owners that sometimes I just sit and read posts without logging in. Your pup is gorgeous and in one of your pics Oz had a goofy look on his face that reminds me of my boy Smokey that sometimes wears that same look. I can't seem to post pics here either but I just uploaded some more pics today in the photo gallery. Look for The Garter Gang and you will see mine. Stay in touch.


----------



## MichelleWGSD7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, We have had many White German Shepherds over the years. We live with 1 old guy now. His life partner died in February at almost 16 years old. They had 2 litters of White German Shepherds together too. LOVE the White GSDS! LOL!!!!


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

My first and only GSD so far has been a white. He's 7 months old and a big baby. I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness is he gorgeous! Love his coat too.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's Luke. Had another WGSD from the local animal shelter and he was beautiful and the very best dog in the world.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

STUNNING! Absolutely STUNNING!


----------

